# Erfahrung bei Wind auf See



## nyster (2. Dezember 2011)

Moin,

wir wollten morgen mit nem Kutter von Warnemünde raus, angesagt ist Süd-Westwind zw. 20-30 kn, in Böen 40-45. Der Käpt´n meinte, wir würden ziemlich unter Land fahren. Wie ist eure Erfahrung bei der Windstärke, vor allem bei Südwind, wenn der Kutter relativ in Küstennähe fischt? Wird man trotzdem gut durchgeschaukelt und ist an ein gutes (erfolgreiches) Angeln überhaupt zu denken? Sollten wir schwereres Geschirr mitnehmen?

Vielen Dank schonmal für eure Ratschläge 

LG nyster


----------



## hajobu (2. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Erfahrung bei Wind auf See*

|kopfkratalso wir sind vor einigen Jahren mal von Fehmarn aus bei dieser Windstärke rausgefahren, die Berufsfischer blieben im Hafen. Wir fuhren auch unter Land, anders wärs garnicht gegangen. An Angeln war auf diesem Trip in keinster Weise zu denken, so eine Schaukelei, man dachte, die Wellen zerlegen das Schiff.


----------



## Knurrhahn (2. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Erfahrung bei Wind auf See*

meine Erfahrungen bei solch einer Vorhersage sind auch nicht die besten.
Ich habe mir mal bei solch einer Aktion fürchterlich den Kopf gestoßen.
Also ich würde zu hause bleiben.
Gruß Knurri


----------



## snofla (2. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Erfahrung bei Wind auf See*

bleibt zuhause, das macht echt keinen Spass


----------



## nyster (2. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Erfahrung bei Wind auf See*

Das blöde ist, dass wir vllt. 1-2x im Jahr an die Ostsee fahren...hatten eigtl. nen Kutter in Kolberg gechartert, welche uns aber gestern aufgrund der Vorhersage abgesagt hatten. Wir haben uns extra wieder mit massig neuem Tackle eingedeckt und sind eigtl von Fehmarn aus auch starken Seegang gewohnt. Allerdings sind wir noch nie mit einem etwas kleinerem Kutter (morgen die Santa Maria) bei solch einem Wetter rausgefahren...deshalb wollte ich eure Meinung hören. Danke! Aber wir werden, falls möglich, trotzdem rausfahren, halt nur vorher ein paar Reisetabletten schlucken


----------



## offense80 (2. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Erfahrung bei Wind auf See*

Sind vor Jahren mal von Helitown bei einer 6-7 rausgefahren, der Kapitän hatte uns vorher gefragt ob wir es wirklich wollen, und alle 40 Mann sagten JA. Die Wellen haben ein angeln kaum zugelassen und den meisten ist das Frühstück 2 mal durch den Kopf gegangen. Gegen Mittag MUSSTEN wir umdrehen, da eine Sturmwarnung durchgegeben wurde. Insgesamt haben 35 von 40 Leuten gekotzt wie die Großen...da kamen Dinge raus, von denen man nie geglaubt hat, das man sowas essen kann :q 
Wir mussten auch alle rein, keiner durfte sich mehr draußen aufhalten. Ich war echt froh als das überstanden war, manchmal hat man echt nicht mehr ran geglaubt noch sicher rein zu kommen. Seit dem NIE WIEDER bei solchen Windgeschwindigkeiten und solchen Wettervorhersagen.


----------



## Nordlicht (2. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Erfahrung bei Wind auf See*

Windfinder sagt bisher 8 BFT, wenn DWD auch noch mitzieht dürfen Angelkutter bei dem Wind eh nicht fahren :g


----------



## Salziges Silber (2. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Erfahrung bei Wind auf See*

Das wird mit Sicherheit eine unruhige Angeltour, selbst wenn ihr unter Land bleibt bekommt ihr ordentlich einen an den Axxxh!
Aber jeder muß seine eigenen Erfahrungen machen, ich persönlich würde zu hause bleiben.
Die Peter 2 aus Wismar hatte heute die Tour gegen Mittag abgebrochen, Welle um die zwei Meter, keine Chance, aber es waren aber auch nördliche Winde.
Reisetabletten könnten helfen, müssen aber nicht, alles Kopfsache, in diesem Sinne, reingehauen...Maik


----------



## AAlfänger (3. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Erfahrung bei Wind auf See*

Moin,moin
ich bin selber mal von Hanstholm mit der MS Tindur vor sieben Jahren bei Windstärke 7 in Boen 9 zum gelben Riff rausgefahren. Alle anderen Kutter sind im Hafen geblieben! Vorne am Bug, wo ich meinen Platz hatte sah es aus, als wenn man gegen einen Berg fährt,wenn die Wellen kamen. Da ich bisher noch nie Probleme mit Seekrankheit hatte, Habe ich mich während der Fahrt und in den Pausen schön ins Deckshaus zurückgezogen und konnte so sehen, das von 25 Leuten nur 10 am Angeln waren und der Rest sich einer anderen Tätigkeit hingab. Wir hatten uns zum Angeln immer an die Reeling gebunden, und haben sehr gut gefangen. Trotzdem würde ich das heute nicht noch mal mitmachen,denn soviele blaue Flecken muß ich nicht nochmal haben! Vor 4 Jahren sind wir von Fehmarn mit der Silverland rausgefahren, einen Tag nach Sturm. Die Ostsee war so aufgewühlt mit ihren kurzen Wellen, so das der Kutter beim Stopp so in den Wind drehte und anfing zu rollen, das man nicht wußte was man zuerst macht, Angeln, sich selber festhalten oder die Dorsche, die man geradegefangen hatte wieder zusammeln, da sie so aus den Fischkisten flogen. Nachdem der Topf mit der Erbsensuppe vom Herd flogund die Regale mit Zigaretten sich auf wundersame Art geleert hatten wurde die Tour abgebrochen.
Deswegen würde ich heute bei einer entsprechenden Windwahrnung  auf so eine Tour verzichten!#h

Gruß Jürgen


----------



## ebbe (3. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Erfahrung bei Wind auf See*

Das muss doch der Kapitän allein entscheiden ob eine Ausfahrt möglich ist oder nicht!? Ich war selbst schon oft von Warnemünde raus und kenn auch die Santa Maria. Grade jetzt, wo die Dorsche immer weiter unter Land ziehen, kann es doch gut möglich sein ein schönes Ergebnis zu erzielen! Und bei Süd-West-Wind findet man Richtung Kühlungsborn immer ne ruhige Ecke 
Also, Petri Heil und es wäre schön mal zu erfahren wie es denn heut gelaufen ist. Wir wollen evtl. nächstes Wochenende mal wieder hoch.

Beste Grüße 
Ebbe


----------



## Dxlfxn (3. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Erfahrung bei Wind auf See*

Wenn der Skipper den Hafen verlassen hat und dann abbrechen muß - aus welchen Gründen sei dahingestellt - hat er seinen Vertrag erfüllt und es gibt kein Geld zurück. Man kann so schnell Kohle machen....
Meeresangeltouren lassen sich nunmal nicht nach dem Kalender duchführen. Man kann sie danach planen - aber dann kommt das Wetter.
Petri


----------



## Knurrhahn (3. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Erfahrung bei Wind auf See*

bei solch einer Wettervorhersage wissen ja die meisten von uns auf was sie sich da einlassen und können entscheiden ob es aufs Boot geht oder nicht.
Wird ja keiner gezwungen. 
Und wenn das Wetter dann nur eine Hafenrundfahrt erlaubt braucht sich danach auch keiner beschweren.
Und wenn ich mir gerade den Wetterbericht ansehe, bin ich auf einem Weinachtmarkt besser aufgehoben. |supergri|supergri


----------



## goeddoek (3. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Erfahrung bei Wind auf See*



Knurrhahn schrieb:


> Und wenn ich mir gerade den Wetterbericht ansehe, bin ich auf einem Weinachtmarkt besser aufgehoben. |supergri|supergri



Oooch, da kann 's auch ganz schön Seegang inne Beine geben #g


----------



## AAlfänger (3. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Erfahrung bei Wind auf See*



goeddoek schrieb:


> Oooch, da kann 's auch ganz schön Seegang inne Beine geben #g


Da hast du wohl recht! Weihnachtsmarkt in Oldenburg,solltest du als Ostfriese ja auch kennen.

Gruß Jürgen#h


----------



## nyster (7. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Erfahrung bei Wind auf See*

Wetter und Wind war zwar sch****, aber fuhren trotzdem raus und wurde auch, wenn nur sehr wenig, gefangen. Wellengang war noch erträglich, waren aber auch nen paar gute Brecher dabei


----------



## Carptigers (7. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Erfahrung bei Wind auf See*

Was sagt uns das... Hättest dir das Geld auch sparen können ;-)

(Ok, ich bin auch immer heiss, wenn es zum Angeln geht)


----------



## Samdeek (7. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Erfahrung bei Wind auf See*

Typisch Flo, heiß wie ein komanschenpfeil #h


----------



## anbeisser (24. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Erfahrung bei Wind auf See*

Moin !

Also ich habe die Erfahrung gemacht,das man Reisetabletten spätestens eine 3/4 Stunde vor dem Fangzielort einnehmen sollte an dem etwas stärkerer Seegang erwartet wird.
Ist man erstmal Seekrank kann man die Tabletten auch gleich ins Wasser schmeissen.Vielleicht beruhigen Sie ja Neptun .... Dem "sich-den-Tod-Wünschenden" helfen Die dann nicht mehr.:q

Dann hilft meist aber ein "Vomex A" Zäpfchen.

Diese,nehme ich seit kurzem ca 3/4 Stunde vor Neptuns Tanzlokal ein und wurde seitdem kaum noch Seekrank bzw.die Seekrankheit wurde massiv gelindert.
Sie wirken durch die bessere Aufnahmefäigkeit des Darms viel schneller. Zudem wird die saure Barriere Magen umgangen und Dieser nicht auch noch zusätzlich gereizt.
Ganz wichtig ist gleichzeitig für warme Füsse sorgen,ausgeschlafen sein und vorher nicht der hirnlosen  Völlerei anheim gefallen zu sein.|supergri

P.S.Wenn beim Kxxxen was Braunes hochkommt,unbedingt wieder runterschlucken,das ist Ihr Arsxxlxxh ...:vik:

Petri ...
A.


----------



## pike-81 (25. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Erfahrung bei Wind auf See*

Hatte schon zwo böse Sturmerlebnisse beim Kutterangeln. Einmal sind wir mit ein paar Leuten aus Hessen zum Hafen, und der Kutter lief dann wegen dem Wetter nicht aus. Mal eben ca. 900km (hin+zurück) umsonst gegurkt. Beim zwoten mal ist der Kutter zwar rausgefahren, aber es war fast unmöglich mit gängigen Ostseepilkern (-120g) zu fischen. Man sollte also auf alles vorbereitet sein!
Petri


----------



## Wildshark (25. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Erfahrung bei Wind auf See*

Moin

Bleibe zuhause!

Was bringt Dir das beste Tackle wenn du Dich nur festhalten mußt und nicht vernünftig Fischen kannst!

FROHES FEST 

Sharky


----------



## anbeisser (25. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Erfahrung bei Wind auf See*



pike-81 schrieb:


> Hatte schon zwo böse Sturmerlebnisse beim Kutterangeln. Einmal sind wir mit ein paar Leuten aus Hessen zum Hafen, und der Kutter lief dann wegen dem Wetter nicht aus. Mal eben ca. 900km (hin+zurück) umsonst gegurkt. Beim zwoten mal ist der Kutter zwar rausgefahren, aber es war fast unmöglich mit gängigen Ostseepilkern (-120g) zu fischen. Man sollte also auf alles vorbereitet sein!
> Petri



Hummel Hummel ....

Das ist natürlich ärgerlich.

Ich plane Kuttertouren höchstens 3 Tage vorher.
Da ich meist alleine fahre,bekomme ich meist auch irgendwo noch einen Platz.

Als ziemlich zuverlässig hat sich die Seite www.windfinder.de erwiesen.

Meine nächstgelegendsten Kutter sind die Christa & Peter II in Wismar, die Vorwärts in Timmendorf auf Poel und die kleine Professor Oeftering in Travemünde.

Mein Geheimtip darunter ist die MS Vorwärts.
Zwar mit ca 15-20 Mann nur ein relativ kleiner Kutter und mit 40€ incls. Mittag nicht ganz günstig aber der Kapitän gilt als einer der erfolgreisten Fischfinder in der Mecklenburger Bucht.

So,am Dienstag solls von Salzwedel aus wieder zum Weihnachtscup nach Wismar  mit der Christa rausgehen.
Da Bft 4 aus W / SW erwartet wird ,werden wir wohl wieder dicht unter Land in Richtung Boltenhagen / Travemünde fahren.

Na dann , Petri
A.


----------



## pike-81 (25. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Erfahrung bei Wind auf See*

Leider kann man sich ja nicht immer aussuchen, wann man Fischen fährt.


----------

